# Asus P4PE BP Motherboard Post problem



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Here is an unusual problem exhibited by the unit I am building.

Critical specs to symptom are: 
Asus P4PE BP Motherboard
Not sure of BIOS version at this moment
P4 3.06 processor
Crucial RAM 512MB DDR

Problem:
DDR Ram installed 512MB Slot 0 and all other hardware and case leads connected properly when event first occurred. Powered on power supply via main switch on power supply and board light turned on and processor fan starts running for 5 seconds and audible click is heard and processor fan shuts down but light stays on. 
(To my understanding this is not normal since main power switch on should not engage processor fan or power on board). 
Turned off power and powered back on using power supply switch and same event reoccurs. Removed RAM module and unit powers up stays running and an audible continuous beep is heard suggesting RAM not present or not recognized. After replacing RAM with another stick same event occurs.

Removed mother board from unit for bench testing! 

Note: Same event occurred on two new identical motherboards on bench with nothing but power, Processor, and RAM hooked up!

Strange!!!!!!!!

Solution:
Reset CMOS via Asus procedure, disconnect power, move RTC jumper from 1\2 to 2\3 for 30 seconds, then move jumper back from 2\3 to 1\2. Reinstalled RAM plugged unit back in and powered on main supply switch..... processor fan remained off. Event did not reoccur. 
Used Soft Power switch up front and unit completed post.

Conclusion:
Since this event occurred on two identical motherboards the problem must be with other than default settings of CMOS. One would think two new motherboards in sealed boxes would have defaults set but apparently that is not the case or I am not sure what the case is. 

Another Twilight Zone adventure!!!

If someone has any thoughts on the cause of this event please post them. 

Dave


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No thoughts from me, other than voodoo 

Or just because they were sealed, doesn't mean they weren't once opened, returned and resealed? But, still strange for 2. A call to Asus perhaps?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Candy
Perhaps E-Mailing them vs calling. As far as calling I might as well make a long distance call to the Moon! 
Last time I E-mailed them about another problem with another Board\RAM problem all I got from them was a reply saying other RAM module suppliers do not use IC reference specs in their modules so the only ones they recommend are:
websites for compatibility:
www.corsairmicro.com
www.unigen.com
www.smartm.com
www.mushkin.com

However I reviewed Micron's site who is Crucials parent and found the particuliar module I have was certified and a full bench test was done for compatabilty.

However I will bring this up to Asus via E-Mail to see what they think is happening or happened to both boards.

Dave


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried another Power supply? make syre that the switch is on 115 not 230.. just grasping at straws have seen flakey power supplys do strange things


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

BTex
Thanks for the suggestion! Yes another ATX power supply was tried on both boards and same event occurred before CMOS reset.

Dave


----------



## zvq (Jan 10, 2004)

Some motherboards (and, yes, i did notice that with ASUS and EPOX) have tendency to power on for a brief time period if the power supply was just plugged in (or the switch was clicked, like in your case).

Since i worked for an IT education facility, I had approx 24 computers with that same syndrome. 

I paid no much attention to it. 

On my own thinking, I suppose this is a result of "power-status after power failure" setting in CMOS that can be set to "remain off" or "power-on" or "previous state".

It could be that the motherboard powers on shortly just to check the "previous state" of the computer and therefore to power it on or remain it off. If you reset the CMOS, it could change that setting to "remain off" which forces the computer to act differently.

Hope I helped. Seeya.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Zvq
Thanks for the insite! I will check the CMOS settings when the computer is done capturing\encoding a 90 minute video.
What you say makes sense so I will have to review and see if that setting is currently off!

Thanks again and will let you know what I discover.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Zvq
Current Power On setting after power failure is set to Disabled currently. When I get to benching the other P4PE BP I will switch the setting back to Enabled and test your theory.

Take care and thanks for the insite!

Dave


----------



## rcorn8559 (Jan 13, 2004)

Have you checked the jumper beside the battery could have it set to clear cmos had this on another board find the jumper that you clear c-mos with and move this is just another idea


----------

